# EXPAT renting



## risetv1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey,

I move over to Singapore in a few days and the first month I will be in a hotel. My allowance is not large enough to rent on my own so it will have to be shared housing which is cool.
However when I look through adverts I keep seeing no cooking no guests past 11pm. No overnight guests ever. Washing machine use once a week. No Indians No Chinese thanks

I have lived in shared house in London for 11 years with the same people and 2 years in Australia. Without any problems mixed ethnicity and religion. But the ads in Singapore are frankly off putting especially when they are referring to someones ethnicity and saying please don't apply if you are xxxx

Are there any expat specific areas or groups where I can rent with other people. That are not so fussy?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

risetv1 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I move over to Singapore in a few days and the first month I will be in a hotel. My allowance is not large enough to rent on my own so it will have to be shared housing which is cool.
> However when I look through adverts I keep seeing no cooking no guests past 11pm. No overnight guests ever. Washing machine use once a week. No Indians No Chinese thanks
> ...


Keep looking.

There are lot of property portals.

The general aversion to certain races is due to stereotype that they tend to dirty the house or bring a lot of friends or visitors, which is true to some extent.

No cooking = it's because a lot of landlords don't like cooking at home especially Indians as the oil cooking leaves a lot of stain, stain that's hard to rid of. And most people here eat outside so they do consider cooking at home as abnormal.

No guest after 11 pm ? That's a new one.

As I said, look at other portals or sites where landlord or their proxy agents aren't so silly.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

risetv1 said:


> ..


Welcome to Singapore.

What's your ethnicity, if I may ask ?


----------

